# Yamaha rx-a2030 sub only works on 9ch



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was finally able to start upgrading my speakers after purchasing the Yamaha RX-A 2030. I'm running a SVS SB2000, and a pair of Paradigm studio10 V.5 for my mains. Problem is the sub only seems to work on 9 ch stereo mode when selecting modes through DSP. It doesn't seem to work on any of the other scene modes. That's fine for movies but when listening to music I would like to use just the mains and sub without the center and surrounds. Is there a way to accomplish this or do I have something wrong with the sub settings through the receiver? Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What crossover setting are you using for the mains?


----------



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

As soon as you asked that question I realized that I did the YPAO set up when I changed from my Polk mains to the paradigm studio. They automatically set to large, changed them to small 60hz, my center to 80hz, and the surrounds to 100hz. The sub now works as should , thank you . One more question though on the manual settings on the RXA 2030 manual speaker set up, what should the leveldb settings be on for each front main , center, surrounds and sub? I set them to 0.0db on both mains, 0.0 db on the center, +1.0 on the surrounds and +5.0 on the sub. No idea if that's even close to where things should be set. Thanks again....


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

JAKE 2544 said:


> As soon as you asked that question I realized that I did the YPAO set up when I changed from my Polk mains to the paradigm studio. They automatically set to large, changed them to small 60hz, my center to 80hz, and the surrounds to 100hz. The sub now works as should , thank you . One more question though on the manual settings on the RXA 2030 manual speaker set up, what should the leveldb settings be on for each front main , center, surrounds and sub? I set them to 0.0db on both mains, 0.0 db on the center, +1.0 on the surrounds and +5.0 on the sub. No idea if that's even close to where things should be set. Thanks again....


YPAO handles the individual level settings for you. I suggest leaving them alone once YPAO has finished.


----------



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, not sure what the settings were as they were all different for all channels. I'll have to run YPAO again but this will change the speaker settings back to large on the fronts and center . After I run the YPAO should I then go back and change the fronts to small 60hz , center to small 80hz, and the surrounds to 100 Hz?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

There's a way to re-load the YPAO settings. From the YPAO menu I believe.


----------

